# My endo potentially wants to drop my dosage....



## Mister Slicksta (May 20, 2020)

Hi Guys, 

So I've been on TRT 100mg Test Cyp per week for a while now (nearly a year).  I just had a call with my endo and she wants me to go get blood tested again because she thinks that some of my levels are showing that the hormones from my pituitary gland are being repressed too much.  Specifically the hormones which tell my balls to produce testosterone.  So she is telling me this and I am kind of like "okkkaayyyyyy."  So she wants me to go get blood tested again and from there she will make the assessment to either keep me at 100mg per week or drop me back to 75mg per week.  

I personally feel great at 100mg so the thought of going down irritates me.  Obviously I know I should listen to the endo because Im sure she knows what she is talking about but still....I feel great where I'm at.  I was debating maybe going in at the end of the week right before Im supposed to inject again so my levels will be lower than usual.  

This brings me to my other questions....whenever we get blood tested they always want us to do it in the morning when our testosterone is the highest and we are suppose to be fasting.  

What happens if I eat a big breakfast before I go get blood tested?  (This was just for my own curiosity)  Would it lower or raise my levels with a full stomach? 

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Jin (May 20, 2020)

FSH/LH will be suppressed with ANY amount of exogenous test. 

Either you are misunderstanding her or she knows nothing. 

Keeping FSH/LH active while on TRT is not a goal any medical professional should have because it’s inherently counterproductive. 

So, not only is her reasoning unsound, but her offered solution wouldn’t affect her desired outcome.

natural levels are more affected by time of day, sleep, diet etc. you aren’t making any testosterone, so you are dependent on how much test you are injecting and time since your last injection. 

We get bloods pulled either the day before or the day of our next injection, before the injection. You’ll want to measure your levels while they are at their lowest.


----------



## CJ (May 20, 2020)

What Jin said.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 20, 2020)

A female endo should be a crime


----------



## CJ (May 20, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> A female endo should be a crime



Unless she wants to try to help up your testosterone in "other ways". :32 (12):


----------



## dragon1952 (May 20, 2020)

Mister Slicksta said:


> .........Obviously I know I should listen to the endo because Im sure she knows what she is talking about but still....I feel great where I'm at.



I wouldn't assume that at all. Many of these doctors are pretty clueless when it comes to TRT.



Mister Slicksta said:


> This brings me to my other questions....whenever we get blood tested they always want us to do it in the morning when our testosterone is the highest and we are suppose to be fasting.



When not on TRT your endogenous T will typically be highest in the morning but you're using exogenous so you levels at any one time are dependant on when you inject.


----------



## snake (May 21, 2020)

Jin said:


> FSH/LH will be suppressed with ANY amount of exogenous test.
> 
> Either you are misunderstanding her or she knows nothing.
> 
> ...



There's not much you could add to what Jin said. Get educated, ask her to explain what she is talking about. If she say anything about your FSH/LH being low, walk out. My FSH/LH levels have been undetectable for 10 years; it just means the testosterone is doing its job.



Bro Bundy said:


> A female endo should be a crime



That's the first thing I saw as a problem, "So she's telling me..."


----------



## Mister Slicksta (May 21, 2020)

Thanks guys I appreciate this help.  Now I feel ready to back in there and handle her


----------



## Mister Slicksta (May 25, 2020)

So two days ago I went into the lab for bloods.  Then this morning I sent my Endo an email outlining (in a nice way) what you guys said.  Thanks for the help.  See what she says.


----------



## Mister Slicksta (May 26, 2020)

*Routine Chemistry*



Total Protein


7.4 Gm/dL
Total Protein​
Date:May 22, 2020 09:54 a.m. EDT
Reference Range:6.0 Gm/dL - 8.4 Gm/dL




Albumin Lvl


4.2 Gm/dL
Albumin Lvl​
Date:May 22, 2020 09:54 a.m. EDT
Reference Range:3.2 Gm/dL - 5.0 Gm/dL




Bilirubin Total


1.0 mg/dL
Bilirubin Total​
Date:May 22, 2020 09:54 a.m. EDT
Reference Range:0.2 mg/dL - 1.2 mg/dL




Bilirubin Direct


0.2 mg/dL
Bilirubin Direct​
Date:May 22, 2020 09:54 a.m. EDT
Reference Range:0.0 mg/dL - 0.3 mg/dL




Alkaline Phosphatase


77 Units/L
Alkaline Phosphatase​
Date:May 22, 2020 09:54 a.m. EDT
Reference Range:30 Units/L - 117 Units/L




AST


22 Units/L
AST​
Date:May 22, 2020 09:54 a.m. EDT
Reference Range:6 Units/L - 40 Units/L




ALT


39 Units/L
ALT​
Date:May 22, 2020 09:54 a.m. EDT
Reference Range:6 Units/L - 55 Units/L





*Endocrine*



Estradiol Lvl


47.4 pGm/ml
Estradiol Lvl​
Date:May 22, 2020 09:54 a.m. EDT





FSH


< 0.3 mInt_Unit/ml
FSH​
Date:May 22, 2020 09:54 a.m. EDT
Reference Range:1.4 mInt_Unit/ml - 18.1 mInt_Unit/ml




Hemoglobin A1c


4.6 %
Hemoglobin A1c​
Date:May 22, 2020 09:54 a.m. EDT
Reference Range:<= 5.6 %




Est Average Glucose (eAG)


85 mg/dL
Est Average Glucose (eAG)​
Date:May 22, 2020 09:54 a.m. EDT





LH


< 0.1 mInt_Unit/ml
LH​
Date:May 22, 2020 09:54 a.m. EDT





Prolactin


5.6 nGm/ml
Prolactin​
Date:May 22, 2020 09:54 a.m. EDT





PSA


0.33 nGm/ml
PSA​
Date:May 22, 2020 09:54 a.m. EDT
Reference Range:0.00 nGm/ml - 4.00 nGm/ml




Vitamin D 25 OH Lvl


26 nGm/ml
Vitamin D 25 OH Lvl​
Date:May 22, 2020 09:54 a.m. EDT
Reference Range:30 nGm/ml - 100 nGm/ml





*Thyroid Testing*



3rd Gen TSH


1.250 mclU/ml
3rd Gen TSH​
Date:May 22, 2020 09:54 a.m. EDT
Reference Range:0.358 mclU/ml - 3.740 mclU/ml





*Lipid Profile*



Chol


96 mg/dL
Chol​
Date:May 22, 2020 09:54 a.m. EDT
Reference Range:<= 200 mg/dL




HDL


33 mg/dL
HDL​
Date:May 22, 2020 09:54 a.m. EDT
Reference Range:>= 40 mg/dL




LDL


48 mg/dL
LDL​
Date:May 22, 2020 09:54 a.m. EDT
Reference Range:<= 130 mg/dL




Trig


75 mg/dL
Trig​
Date:May 22, 2020 09:54 a.m. EDT
Reference Range:<= 150 mg/dL





*Routine Blood Counts*



WBC


6.6 thous/mm3
WBC​
Date:May 22, 2020 09:54 a.m. EDT
Reference Range:4.0 thous/mm3 - 11.0 thous/mm3




RBC


6.19 Mil/mm3
RBC​
Date:May 22, 2020 09:54 a.m. EDT
Reference Range:4.20 Mil/mm3 - 5.90 Mil/mm3




Hgb


18.0 Gm/dL
Hgb​
Date:May 22, 2020 09:54 a.m. EDT
Reference Range:13.0 Gm/dL - 17.5 Gm/dL




Hct


53.3 %
Hct​
Date:May 22, 2020 09:54 a.m. EDT
Reference Range:39.0 % - 53.0 %




Platelet


208 thous/mm3
Platelet​
Date:May 22, 2020 09:54 a.m. EDT
Reference Range:150 thous/mm3 - 400 thous/mm3




MCV


86.1 fL
MCV​
Date:May 22, 2020 09:54 a.m. EDT
Reference Range:80.0 fL - 100.0 fL




MCH


29.1 pGm
MCH​
Date:May 22, 2020 09:54 a.m. EDT
Reference Range:26.0 pGm - 34.0 pGm




MCHC


33.8 Gm/dL
MCHC​
Date:May 22, 2020 09:54 a.m. EDT
Reference Range:31.0 Gm/dL - 37.0 Gm/dL




RDW-SD


37.6 fL
RDW-SD​
Date:May 22, 2020 09:54 a.m. EDT
Reference Range:35.0 fL - 51.0 fL




MPV


11.4 fL
MPV​
Date:May 22, 2020 09:54 a.m. EDT
Reference Range:9.4 fL - 12.4 fL




Absolute Neutro Count


3.63 thous/mm3
Absolute Neutro Count​
Date:May 22, 2020 09:54 a.m. EDT
Reference Range:1.48 thous/mm3 - 7.95 thous/mm3




Absolute Lymphs Count


2.29 thous/mm3
Absolute Lymphs Count​
Date:May 22, 2020 09:54 a.m. EDT
Reference Range:0.74 thous/mm3 - 5.04 thous/mm3




Absolute Mono Count


0.46 thous/mm3
Absolute Mono Count​
Date:May 22, 2020 09:54 a.m. EDT
Reference Range:0.00 thous/mm3 - 1.34 thous/mm3




Absolute Eos Count


0.14 thous/mm3
Absolute Eos Count​
Date:May 22, 2020 09:54 a.m. EDT
Reference Range:0.00 thous/mm3 - 0.45 thous/mm3




Absolute Baso Count


0.03 thous/mm3
Absolute Baso Count​
Date:May 22, 2020 09:54 a.m. EDT
Reference Range:0.00 thous/mm3 - 0.22 thous/mm3




Neutrophils


55.2 %
Neutrophils​
Date:May 22, 2020 09:54 a.m. EDT





Lymphocytes


34.9 %
Lymphocytes​
Date:May 22, 2020 09:54 a.m. EDT





Monocytes


7.0 %
Monocytes​
Date:May 22, 2020 09:54 a.m. EDT





Eosinophils


2.1 %
Eosinophils​
Date:May 22, 2020 09:54 a.m. EDT





Basophils


0.5 %
Basophils​
Date:May 22, 2020 09:54 a.m. EDT





Immature Granulocytes


0.3 %
Immature Granulocytes​
Date:May 22, 2020 09:54 a.m. EDT
Reference Range:0.0 % - 2.0 %




NRBCs Percent


0.0 %
NRBCs Percent​
Date:May 22, 2020 09:54 a.m. EDT
Reference Range:0.0 % - 0.0 %




Absolute NRBC Count


----------



## Mister Slicksta (May 26, 2020)

Those were my results.  I just copy and pasted from my app on my phone which is why they’re screwed up.  I’m n addition to this she sent me an email after I told her I had done some research on the internet regarding the stuff everyone mentioned.  Here is her message:

Good morning

I received your email from over the weekend, and thought I would message you directly here, so I could include the current test results.

While the internet may have different information regarding goals of testosterone supplementation, generally I aim to normalize testoteorne levels without suppression of associated gonadotrophs-which is the case in the majority of patients I see for testosterone therapy.

Additionally, you will note below that your hematocrit/hemoglobin levels (red blood cell measures) are now elevated, which is a known side effect of testosterone therapy, and can lead to clotting issues, including stroke/heart disease ni some cases.

I am still waiting on your testoteorne level. However, based on the current information I recommend that we decrease your testosterone dose as we discussed, to 75 mg weekly dosing.

Sincerely,


----------



## CJ (May 26, 2020)

Get some sun, your Vit D level stinks.


----------



## Mister Slicksta (May 26, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Get some sun, your Vit D level stinks.



I saw that too.  I was like oh shit!


----------



## CJ (May 26, 2020)

Mister Slicksta said:


> Those were my results.  I just copy and pasted from my app on my phone which is why they’re screwed up.  I’m n addition to this she sent me an email after I told her I had done some research on the internet regarding the stuff everyone mentioned.  Here is her message:
> 
> Good morning
> 
> ...



Doesn't she know that taking exogenous Test will cause the body to NOT produce it's own?!?

That's kind of the point, your body isn't making enough, so that's why you take exogenous Test.


----------



## Mister Slicksta (May 26, 2020)

She brought up that my red blood cells level is elevated (barely IMO) now which is another reason she wants to decrease my dose


----------



## CJ (May 26, 2020)

Mister Slicksta said:


> She brought up that my red blood cells level is elevated (barely IMO) now which is another reason she wants to decrease my dose



That could be a valid reason, but the other thing....?!?


----------



## snake (May 26, 2020)

Mister Slicksta said:


> Good morning
> 
> 
> While the internet may have different information regarding goals of testosterone supplementation, generally I aim to normalize testoteorne levels without suppression of associated gonadotrophs-which is the case in the majority of patients I see for testosterone therapy.
> ...



I think we called that one. For future reference, make sure you drink plenty of water the day before the BW; dehydration will spike RBC.

I'd love to see how she pulls off getting your TT in a solid range and not effecting your FSH and LH. 

That reply was a cut and paste, right? How do spell that male hormone again? I say drop and run before she has you growing ovaries.


----------



## Mister Slicksta (May 26, 2020)

OK Im going to call my primary and ask for a reference to a new Endo.  Thanks guys.  You guys were super helpful!


----------



## El Gringo (May 26, 2020)

Next thing you know she’ll be testing your sperm count and taking you off Test and putting you on HCG


----------



## Jin (May 26, 2020)

I think a new Endo is the route to go.

Or, unless you have other hormonal issues, a urologist can often be a better fit.


----------



## Mister Slicksta (May 27, 2020)

Update:  got another message from my endo and my test results came in.  See below.

Good morning,

See below for the testosterone results. At this time, I recommend holding off on testosterone for 3-4 weeks given the elevated red blood cells, then starting the new dose of 75 mg weekly, which I have sent to the pharmacy.

Labs should be rechecked 2 months after new dose, drawn in the morning, in between doses. I have entered these lab orders in the LGH system.

Please let me know if you have any questions,


05/22/2020 9:54Sex Hormone Binding Globulin14 nmol/L(10-50 - )

05/22/2020 9:54Testosterone Total by LC/MS502 ng/dL(250-1100 - )

05/22/2020 9:54Testosterone, Bioavailable257.5 ng/dL(110.0-575.0 - )

05/22/2020 9:54Albumin (Testosterone, Free)4.5 g/dL(3.6-5.1 - )

05/22/2020 9:54Testos Free125.2 pg/mL(46.0-224.0 - )


----------



## CJ (May 27, 2020)

So she wants to crash your Testosterone levels?!?

 What the hell is she thinking?


----------



## Mister Slicksta (May 27, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> So she wants to crash your Testosterone levels?!?
> 
> What the hell is she thinking?



my thoughts exactly.  I am going to feel like shit in that third week for sure....


----------



## CJ (May 27, 2020)

I'm no MD, but what she's saying makes no sense to me.


----------



## DF (May 27, 2020)

I agree with the fellas here.  Seems she has no idea.  Go donate blood to drop the RBC’s and pick up some vitamin D3 & get some sun.


----------



## BRICKS (May 27, 2020)

As stated above, time for a new doc.  So many things wrong with this... .just get a new doc.


----------



## snake (May 27, 2020)

Me personally, I would be so pissed at her lack of knowledge, I would take it up with someone. Just saying to stop the Test for 3 weeks is something she should be accountable for.


----------



## dragon1952 (May 27, 2020)

Mister Slicksta said:


> At this time, I recommend holding off on testosterone for 3-4 weeks



Christ, that could be downright dangerous after a year on trt :^ /


----------



## ripper (May 27, 2020)

snake said:


> Me personally, I would be so pissed at her lack of knowledge, I would take it up with someone. Just saying to stop the Test for 3 weeks is something she should be accountable for.




Same here -- she clearly is just playing doc instead of being one.   I would have been pissed at her response to your email that brought up legitimate questions yet her response was basically "I'm the Doc. Don't question me and since you did, you need to cut to 75mg/wk now instead of waiting to see your results>"  

If she's concerned about your RBC, go donate blood.   Stopping the T for 3 wks will just crash you. You'll end up with crazy sides and lab results will look like shit.   Find a new Dr immediately and then rip her a new one about how terribly uneduated she is in this regard and how she shouldn't be treating any TRT patients until she knows wtf she's doing.


----------



## Jin (May 27, 2020)

dragon1952 said:


> Christ, that could be downright dangerous after a year on trt :^ /



Can you elaborate on what you mean by dangerous?


----------



## dragon1952 (May 27, 2020)

Jin said:


> Can you elaborate on what you mean by dangerous?


 You know way more than I do about this shit but potentially severe emotional effects and the potential associated consequences from crashed hormones mainly. I've experienced something similar due to a severely reduced dosage over a period of about 8 week and practically didn't feel like living. Everyone's different but there is the potential for some disturbing consequences.


----------



## CJ (May 27, 2020)

Jin said:


> Can you elaborate on what you mean by dangerous?



His pecker stops working, so his wife finds herself a young buck to fill the gap, then Slick goes all OJ Simpson on them. 

Dangerous.


----------



## Jin (May 27, 2020)

dragon1952 said:


> You know way more than I do about this shit but potentially severe emotional effects and the potential associated consequences from crashed hormones mainly. I've experienced something similar due to a severely reduced dosage over a period of about 8 week and practically didn't feel like living. Everyone's different but there is the potential for some disturbing consequences.



I agree 100% with your assessment in regards to emotional/mental health. 

Thats helpful advice for OP. 

I was Just curious if there was something physiological I was missing 

Believe me, I’m still learning too.


----------



## dragon1952 (May 27, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> His pecker stops working, so his wife finds herself a young buck to fill the gap, then Slick goes all OJ Simpson on them.
> 
> Dangerous.



Ha ha....exactly! You can't play Russian roulette with people's hormones.


----------



## Mister Slicksta (Jun 9, 2020)

Just give you an update....Got a new Endo.  She is also a woman.  lol.  I cant escape it.  But she clearly is much older and has WAY more knowledge.  She did say my elevated RBC was something to be concerned with but didnt agree with taking me off test entirely for four weeks.  So I just got blood drawn AGAIN and waiting to hear what she says.  But she basically said depending on a few things we might have to drop your dosage slightly.  I have a sleep test next week to determine if sleep apnea is raising my RBC (which she explained is a cause of it).  Stay tuned.....


----------



## Mister Slicksta (Jun 10, 2020)

OK so results are in.  This is three weeks of no TRT  You can clearly see my body crashing.  I figured this would be good reference for others....


----------



## dragon1952 (Jun 10, 2020)

How are you feeling? Glad you found a new doc ;^ )


----------



## Mister Slicksta (Jun 10, 2020)

dragon1952 said:


> How are you feeling? Glad you found a new doc ;^ )



like crap.  Waiting for the new script to come through


----------



## Capn26 (Jul 14, 2020)

When I got my first test done, I was at 82 total and 3.8 free. It has been a gradual decline to it, but it’s rough being that low man. Good luck.


----------



## Mister Slicksta (Sep 9, 2020)

So I have been off my TRT for a couple months now (I think).  Had my blood tested today to finally (fingers crossed) get my TRT back with this new endo.  Here are the results:


----------



## CJ (Sep 9, 2020)

Two months of that shitty Test level, gawd'dayum son!!!

Good to see that your hematocrit came down a bunch. You may have to stick to lower trt dose, or donate regularly, to keep that in check.


----------



## Mister Slicksta (Sep 9, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Two months of that shitty Test level, gawd'dayum son!!!
> 
> Good to see that your hematocrit came down a bunch. You may have to stick to lower trt dose, or donate regularly, to keep that in check.



yup.  It could also be my sleep apnea which I now have a cpap machine.  Time will tell.  I’m trying to convince the endo to go back on the same 100mg a week in order to rule out the sleep apnea of it happens again.


----------



## CJ (Sep 9, 2020)

Mister Slicksta said:


> yup.  It could also be my sleep apnea which I now have a cpap machine.  Time will tell.  I’m trying to convince the endo to go back on the same 100mg a week in order to rule out the sleep apnea of it happens again.



Oh, definitely. 100mg/week is a very reasonable dose.


----------



## Mister Slicksta (Dec 29, 2020)

I figured I should update this thread with what’s going on now.  So the new endo I have is very slowly increasing my dosage.  Currently I am only on 35mg per week.  Here are my levels:


----------



## CJ (Dec 29, 2020)

Mister Slicksta said:


> I figured I should update this thread with what’s going on now.  So the new endo I have is very slowly increasing my dosage.  Currently I am only on 35mg per week.  Here are my levels:
> 
> View attachment 11130
> 
> View attachment 11131



Awesome Doc, your patient now has the blood work of an 80 year old.


----------



## Mister Slicksta (Dec 29, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Awesome Doc, your patient now has the blood work of an 80 year old.



I know....I’m ready to take shit into my own hands.  This has been a process.


----------



## Mister Slicksta (Dec 29, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Awesome Doc, your patient now has the blood work of an 80 year old.



I know....I’m ready to take shit into my own hands.  This has been a process.


----------



## Mister Slicksta (Apr 5, 2021)

So this is where I sit right now on 45mg of test cyp.  Endo doesn’t want to
go any higher.


----------



## CJ (Apr 5, 2021)

Mister Slicksta said:


> View attachment 11785
> 
> So this is where I sit right now on 45mg of test cyp.  Endo doesn’t want to
> go any higher.



Not bad, you don't need much for true TRT.


----------



## diver (Apr 5, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Awesome Doc, your patient now has the blood work of an 80 year old.



and this is why I don't go to the doc for my needs.


----------



## dragon1952 (Apr 6, 2021)

Mister Slicksta said:


> View attachment 11785
> 
> So this is where I sit right now on 45mg of test cyp.  Endo doesn’t want to
> go any higher.



Which means all he wants is for you to look half-assed good on paper but doesn't give a shit about how you might actually feel :^ /
Endos are the worst by far.


----------



## Gadawg (Apr 6, 2021)

My doctor wants to put me on the pellet. He says it would keep me at 1200-1300. Im happy with doing my own injections with UGL test. Been that way for four years or so.


----------



## CJ (Apr 6, 2021)

Holy crap!!!

Did anyone else notice that 123 ng/dl of Total Testosterone is now considered to be IN RANGE!!! :32 (6):


----------



## Mister Slicksta (Apr 6, 2021)

So you guys are all using UL’s and doing it yourself?  What are some of your numbers while cruising?  I wouldn’t mind comparing notes.


----------



## Mister Slicksta (Apr 6, 2021)

Mister Slicksta said:


> So you guys are all using UL’s and doing it yourself?  What are some of your numbers while cruising?  I wouldn’t mind comparing notes.



I went with the doctor for TRT because it’s dirt cheap due to insurance.  However I understand it’s hard to find an endo who will let your levels stay much higher in the reference range.  I did it this way to have a fall back option.  Haha


----------



## CJ (Apr 6, 2021)

Mister Slicksta said:


> I went with the doctor for TRT because it’s dirt cheap due to insurance.  However I understand it’s hard to find an endo who will let your levels stay much higher in the reference range.  I did it this way to have a fall back option.  Haha



If I were you, I'd stay on the TRT dose through your Dr for the in between periods where you're not doing a cycle.

There are too many positives not to, especially how it's dirt cheap through insurance.

Can travel with it, insurance paid for bloodwork, you know it's 100% legit product, a Dr monitoring you...

There may come a time where that TRT dose isn't enough to hold onto gains that you've made. When that's the case, you can simply bump up your dude, abd drop back down in time before your next Dr appointment.

Me personally, I like to hang out between 800-900 when I self TRT. If I cruise, which I'm doing now, I'll stay around 1200.


----------



## Mister Slicksta (Apr 6, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> If I were you, I'd stay on the TRT dose through your Dr for the in between periods where you're not doing a cycle.
> 
> There are too many positives not to, especially how it's dirt cheap through insurance.
> 
> ...



ahhhhhh super helpful.  Thank you my dude.  That’s kind of what I was thinking.


----------



## Joliver (Apr 6, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Holy crap!!!
> 
> Did anyone else notice that 123 ng/dl of Total Testosterone is now considered to be IN RANGE!!! :32 (6):




The war on toxic masculinity......HAS BEGU....uh....BEGAN?...er....hmm....THE WAR ON TOXIC MASCULINITY HAS COMMENCED!!!


----------



## CJ (Apr 6, 2021)

Joliver said:


> The war on toxic masculinity......HAS BEGU....uh....BEGAN?...er....hmm....THE WAR ON TOXIC MASCULINITY HAS COMMENCED!!!



I'm triggered by your use of capital letters. :32 (4):

I need my safe space and a therapist, provided by your tax dollars.


----------



## Mister Slicksta (Apr 6, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I'm triggered by your use of capital letters. :32 (4):
> 
> I need my safe space and a therapist, provided by your tax dollars.



lets cancel him lol


----------



## CJ (Apr 6, 2021)

Mister Slicksta said:


> lets cancel him lol



And get him fired from his job. He's obviously transphobic.


----------



## Joliver (Apr 6, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I'm triggered by your use of capital letters. :32 (4):
> 
> I need my safe space and a therapist, provided by your tax dollars.



Hahahaha! This guy thinks I pay taxes. Lololol! 



Mister Slicksta said:


> lets cancel him lol



I'm not some subscription service!!! I'm junk mail bro. I'm in your house.... whether you want me...or not. 



CJ275 said:


> And get him fired from his job. He's obviously transphobic.



How dare you!?! As I've mentioned...I don't pay taxes, but it's mostly because I don't have a job. AND for your information, I don't care what kind of oil they fry my food in.


----------



## CJ (Apr 6, 2021)

Joliver said:


> ... AND for your information, I don't care what kind of oil they fry my food in.



I just spit bourbon out my nose sir. Love you, mean it!!!  :32 (18):


----------



## Mister Slicksta (Apr 6, 2021)

Joliver said:


> AND for your information, I don't care what kind of oil they fry my food in.




hahahaha. Died.  Lol


----------



## Mister Slicksta (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Mister Slicksta (Jul 8, 2021)

Ok so this is where I sit right now.  Question.  I haven’t changed my TRT dosage in three months.  But yet somehow my total test and free test went up again. 
So I am sitting at 749 on a dosage as small as 45mg.  How is this possible? 
The only supplements I take are a multi, vitamin d 5000ius, fish oil, and Gorilla Mode pre workout before the gym. 
Has anyone seen such an increase over time on the same dosage?  Im beginning to think that I’m hyper sensitive to testosterone.  Thoughts?

4/2/2021
Total:  516
Free:  144

7/7/2021
Total:  749
Free:  210


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 11, 2021)

Mister Slicksta said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> So I've been on TRT 100mg Test Cyp per week for a while now (nearly a year).  I just had a call with my endo and she wants me to go get blood tested again because she thinks that some of my levels are showing that the hormones from my pituitary gland are being repressed too much.  Specifically the hormones which tell my balls to produce testosterone.  So she is telling me this and I am kind of like "okkkaayyyyyy."  So she wants me to go get blood tested again and from there she will make the assessment to either keep me at 100mg per week or drop me back to 75mg per week.
> 
> ...


never, and i mean never drop the dose,,lol


----------

